# 3D Herz



## KampfPommes (22. Mai 2001)

Hi 

ich wollte ein 3d Herz machen so mit Flammen aber ich bekomm nicht mal ein Grundgerüst vom Herz hin.

Ich bin ein Photoshop newbie und wäre echt happy wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte ... vielleicht gibt es da sogar ein Tutorial für?


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (22. Mai 2001)

auf wastedyouth.org haben die mal eins zum valentinstag gemacht, schau mal da vorbei

http://www.wastedyouth.org


----------



## KampfPommes (22. Mai 2001)

hmpf die site geht nich 

üäh  erst hab ich mich gefreut und nun doch umsonst *schnief*


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (22. Mai 2001)

bei mir gehts


----------



## KampfPommes (22. Mai 2001)

yo jetzt geht die site bei mir auch 
war wohl ne zeit lang down ich danke dir


----------



## Vaganza (23. Mai 2001)

*habs für dich mal eben gebaut.*

hi,
ich hab das teil mal eben unter Photoshop für dich gebastelt.
hier der link:
http://www.vaganza.de/pommes/

tschö sagt vaganza


----------



## KampfPommes (23. Mai 2001)

BOAAAAAAAAAH GOIL =))) 

DAAAANKE *gg* wow net schlecht 

weisst du ich habs eigentlich schon aufgegeben aber nun kann ich es ja weiter gestalten denn das herz allein ist ja noch nich alles aber es war das hauptproblem ich dank dir 

wenn ich mal was für dich tun kann sag bescheid ;o)


zoo denne bye & danke sagt ne fröhliche 
Pömmes 

ps: gibts das irgendwo als tutorial? (nur damit ich das auch mal lerne)


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (23. Mai 2001)

zum 3.mal auf http://www.wastedyouth.org


----------



## Scalé (23. Mai 2001)

hehe @Zack schon wieder down die Seite )


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (23. Mai 2001)

man alles scheisse hier


----------



## Scalé (23. Mai 2001)

ach ich finds genial hier.

bist du etwa in der mitlife krisis?


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (23. Mai 2001)

wastedyouth kotzt =)


----------



## Scalé (23. Mai 2001)

Is ne echt geile seite aber dauernd down.


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (24. Mai 2001)

:[ immer down der shit :[


----------



## nixbligga (24. Mai 2001)

*schau mal da hin...*

Hier, hab ich so aus Zufall gefunden... weiss nicht ob`s dir was bringt.

http://graphicsgoddess.home.att.net/hearttut3.htm


----------



## dPo2000 (29. Mai 2001)

endlich ma neue tutZ *gG+


----------

